# Oris Or Stowa



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm looking to buy another watch and the 2 current front runners are the Oris Artelier and the Stowa Marine Original. I dont own an Oris or a Stowa, so would appreciate some advice from more knowledgable members. Which one would you choose and why?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

A black dial Stowa just by looks alone. Are they in the same price league?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I have owned other models by both Stowa & Oris and quality wise you will not be disappointed - Both punch well above their weight in terms of this and offer fantastic vfm - The models you mention are quite different with the Stowa being a more 'classic' design - The Oris is more unique & not really that similar to anything else - Choosing one is tough! - I'd buy both :lol:

Paul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Oris, I am biased, here's mine below. I am sure that you won't be disappointed with either watch, personally I don't like the handset on the Stowa, others love them. The case though on the Oris is a thing of beauty, it looks special, the Stowa, not so special.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Stowa is a classic design & from all I`ve heard is an excellent watch but I`d have to agree with Mark, I`ve got a couple of Oris & they are superb with an individual style,


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I think both are excellent but I can vouch for Stowa. Had both the MO and MA. Kept the MO. Very well built and nicely decorated movement on the MO to add.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

This might help:

yesterday i received a newsletter from Stowa,seems they are having a bit of a sale!,I'm in the poorhouse at the moment so i deleted it !so i do not know how to get the discounts

Paul


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> A black dial Stowa just by looks alone. Are they in the same price league?


Not much dfference. The Stowa I'm looking at (Marine Original Roman Numerals) is 870 Euro, the Oris Artelier Pointer Date is Â£774 (Sterling) on the Precision Time site. Aargh!!!


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The Stowa is a classic design & from all I`ve heard is an excellent watch but I`d have to agree with Mark, I`ve got a couple of Oris & they are superb with an individual style,


No one seems to have a bad word to say about Oris.


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

MarkF said:


> Oris, I am biased, here's mine below. I am sure that you won't be disappointed with either watch, personally I don't like the handset on the Stowa, others love them. The case though on the Oris is a thing of beauty, it looks special, the Stowa, not so special.


Its was your pic that alerted me to the Artelier model, as i was looking at the Oris Classic

wolfman


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

wolfman said:


> Not much dfference. The Stowa I'm looking at (Marine Original Roman Numerals) is 870 Euro, the Oris Artelier Pointer Date is Â£774 (Sterling) on the Precision Time site. Aargh!!!


Oh, I thought the Oris would be a lot more expensive... well, now I don't know but I get the feeling most people prefer the Oris...


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> wolfman said:
> 
> 
> > Not much dfference. The Stowa I'm looking at (Marine Original Roman Numerals) is 870 Euro, the Oris Artelier Pointer Date is Â£774 (Sterling) on the Precision Time site. Aargh!!!
> ...


Thanks for your input Kutusov. I'm not going to rush my decision - I cant afford both!!

wolfman


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Another vote for Oris here. I like the look of Stowa and they have a great reputation, only I've never handled one. I've had one Oris and loved it. As others have said, fantastic value for money. Hth.


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

squareleg said:


> Another vote for Oris here. I like the look of Stowa and they have a great reputation, only I've never handled one. I've had one Oris and loved it. As others have said, fantastic value for money. Hth.


Yeah, the Stowa is a nice looking piece. But Oris is getting most support

wolfman


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Oris all the way... all day long!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Which eve watch is more is getting more support both watches are high quality and you can't really go wrong which ever way you go. I do like like the the warm feeling that when you order a Stowa that the watch is then built and not before. Apparently it takes two to three months before it's on your wrist. Then again Oris has this to offer -










*You say no to that face!!*


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Which eve watch is more is getting more support both watches are high quality and you can't really go wrong which ever way you go. I do like like the the warm feeling that when you order a Stowa that the watch is then built and not before. Apparently it takes two to three months before it's on your wrist. Then again Oris has this to offer -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its certainly not easy, but then the Stowa has the face of an angel too!

wolfman


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> *You say no to that face!!*


No to that face... There, I said it 

Seriously though... the week days on the edge of the dial kill it for me... Would be great without that and with the whole dial elements pulled to the edge with that free space. It would give it a cleaner look too.


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Drum2000 said:
> 
> 
> > *You say no to that face!!*
> ...


I agree. I do like the Artelier Pointer Day (NOT date)though!

wolfman


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

wolfman said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Another vote for Oris here. I like the look of Stowa and they have a great reputation, only I've never handled one. I've had one Oris and loved it. As others have said, fantastic value for money. Hth.
> ...


Here`s a couple of photos of my Artelier to help things along :wink2:

*Oris Artelier, cal.623 (ETA 2859-2) 27 Jewels*


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Here`s a couple of photos of my Artelier to help things along :wink2:


Ohhh, I like that!! :shocking:

Mach??... oh, never mind... :sadwalk:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Here`s a couple of photos of my Artelier to help things along :wink2:
> ...


You know the answer :wink2: 

BTW I should add that the `grey` minute ring changes to silver depending on the angle of the light B)


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Standing up for Stowa!

















Oris are fine... but a Stowa is something different - the personal attention paid to you the customer and your watch is pretty unique - or you can by an Oris off the shelf from an AD









Yes I have an Oris - and I like it.

But my MO is one of my favorite watches & gets a lot of wear.

I've got it's little brother a Marine 2801 Silver Dial... and am on the list for one of their new Durowe powered ones.


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> wolfman said:
> 
> 
> > squareleg said:
> ...


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> Standing up for Stowa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That appeals to me too!

wolfman


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

oris for resale value, and definatly a watch thats breaking into the bigger leagues.

there divers watches are getting netter and better


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

ollyhock said:


> oris for resale value, and definatly a watch thats breaking into the bigger leagues.
> 
> there divers watches are getting netter and better


I've made a decision - I think! I still really like both the Oris Artelier and the Stowa Marine Original. But, the Stowa seems quite pricey, when compared to the Marine watches by Steinhart and Archimede, which are half the cost of the Stowa, but share the same movement. So, its looking like the Oris, AND a Marine watch from Steinhart or Archimede!!

wolfman


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I vote on the Archimedes!! :notworthy:


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

Got to be Oris for me , I like the Stowa but I have two Oris watches a TT1 and a TT3

I am very pleased with them both, and you do get more watch for your Â£ , the aftersales

service is also very good.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Oris - Oris - Oris


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

do stowa do anything with applied battons? that dial is nice but just a touch too flat for me.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Their new chrono...?










Stowa Pic


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Oris Artelier ordered! Now I need to decide - Steinhart or Archimede Marine (or Pilot!.

wolfman


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


>


oOOOHH..... :notworthy: :drool: That's so nice...


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

oris all the way


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

ollyhock said:


> oris all the way


I have sinned!! I should recieve an Oris Artelier date pointer later this week, and I just ordered a Stowa Pilot Automatik which I should receive in January. What could I do? I'm only flesh and blood! :yahoo:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

langtoftlad said:


> Their new chrono...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty - no cut digits or ugly date window or stupid reserve.

balance and a drop of gold into the bargain.

me like!

by the way if you have forgotten where to donate its MOVEMBER. good cause and still a high prize to punter ratio.

read the sig below or the movember thread in the hobbies forum.

better a warm inner glow than a cold gloved finger inside


----------

